# Spanish cedar vs other wood ...



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Some of you already know that I am in the process of ordering a cabinet humidor. I've been in the market for several months now. I learned a lot in the process and keep learning. One of the latest thing I came across after talking to a sales person at the Davidoff store in NYC is that the Davidoff humidors don't use Spanish cedar lining due to its aroma. It seems to be important especially when it comes to aging as Spanish cedar seems to taint the arome of cigars.

I found an article on CA talking about it and confirming some of all this:

Spanish Cedar and Beyond | Weekly Tip | Cigar Aficionado

What do you guys think? Since I am still at the preliminary step of ordering, I may request to have the interior of the cabinet made out of a different wood than Spanish cedar.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I've heard some people say you can use mahogany, because Spanish cedar is actually a mahogany, not cedar. I looked up the gaboon that they mentioned in the link you posted, and where SC is roughly $9/sq ft, gaboon is $44/sq ft.

As far as the sap issues they mention, when you kiln dry wood doesn't that take out the sap? Seems like I read that somewhere.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

marked said:


> I've heard some people say you can use mahogany, because Spanish cedar is actually a mahogany, not cedar. I looked up the gaboon that they mentioned in the link you posted, and where SC is roughly $9/sq ft, gaboon is $44/sq ft.
> 
> As far as the sap issues they mention, when you kiln dry wood doesn't that take out the sap? Seems like I read that somewhere.


Interesting. Thanks Mark!


----------



## ddunbar13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats one heavy price difference


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

The "gaboon" mentioned in the link is probably not what you found for $44/sqft, Mark. That is most likely gaboon ebony...one of the most expensive woods around. It's also hard as nails and black (or chocolate brown). I can't imagine it would make a good humidor interior as it's a very dense wood that wouldn't really absorb any humidity...oh...and it's god-awfully expensive. 

The gaboon they are using in humidors is probably akoume (also known as "gaboon") which comes from Gabon Africa. It's similar to mahogany, but it's lighter in weight. It's what they use to surface high grade marine plywood. I've never seen it for sale as lumber that you could use to line a humidor, though, most likely because they get more money out of it selling it as veneer. I guess you could use the plywood made from it if you'd like...but then you've got a plywood-lined humidor. It is beautiful wood.

Spanish Cedar does have some drawbacks, I guess, but I think I'd still go with it. While the cedar odor will be really strong at first, it will mellow with time. If you are really anti-Spanish Cedar, go with another type of mahogany. If you're HAVING this built instead of building it YOURSELF and they offer the gaboon/akoume, I'm sure it would be fine, too. I just don't think you're going to be able to run into the local lumber store and find it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Snagged said:


> The "gaboon" mentioned in the link is probably not what you found for $44/sqft, Mark. That is most likely gaboon ebony...one of the most expensive woods around. It's also hard as nails and black (or chocolate brown). I can't imagine it would make a good humidor interior as it's a very dense wood that wouldn't really absorb any humidity...oh...and it's god-awfully expensive.
> 
> The gaboon they are using in humidors is probably akoume (also known as "gaboon") which comes from Gabon Africa. It's similar to mahogany, but it's lighter in weight. It's what they use to surface high grade marine plywood. I've never seen it for sale as lumber that you could use to line a humidor, though, most likely because they get more money out of it selling it as veneer. I guess you could use the plywood made from it if you'd like...but then you've got a plywood-lined humidor. It is beautiful wood.
> 
> Spanish Cedar does have some drawbacks, I guess, but I think I'd still go with it. While the cedar odor will be really strong at first, it will mellow with time. If you are really anti-Spanish Cedar, go with another type of mahogany. If you're HAVING this built instead of building it YOURSELF and they offer the gaboon/akoume, I'm sure it would be fine, too. I just don't think you're going to be able to run into the local lumber store and find it.


I wondered about that. I kept searching in different places, but the ebony wood is the only thing that kept coming up. It didn't make sense in my head because I know that ebony is a very hard, dense wood.

If it were me, I'd probably trust that Pendergast knows what he's doing. He's quoted in that link as saying that he favors SC over other materials, and he's also noted by CA elsewhere as being one of the best cabinet makers in the world.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Something i found a while back on the subject!

Does it always have to be Spanish cedar?

Primarily three types of wood are used for the humidor’s interior lining:

*
Spanish cedar (by far the most popular)
*
American (or Canadian) red cedar
*
Honduran mahogany

Spanish cedar offers the following advantages (botanical term “cedrela odorata”):

*
Protection from tobacco worms - through the cedar’s special odoriferous quality
*
High humidity absorption capacity - this ensures that a stable climate will be maintained inside the humidor and mold is prevented
*
Supports the cigar aging process
*
Positive effect on the flavor of the cigars

Spanish cedar does not originate from Spain as one might assume but is generally imported from Brazil and other countries of South and Central America. In some individual cases resin may form on the surface of the wood (See also humidor is secreting/resin). The risk of resin formation can be substantially reduced by previously drying the wood carefully.

American red cedar is inferior to Spanish cedar in humidity absorption and it exudes a more intense aroma. Some humidor manufacturers use American cedar because it is less expensive and with this wood there is no danger of resin formation. Particularly when storing cigars for longer periods the cigars will adopt a strong woody flavor that is generally not desired.

Honduran mahogany has a humidity absorption rate comparable to that of Spanish cedar and at the same time has a less intense odor. Thus, unfortunately, the deterrent effect on worms and the desired flavoring of cigars is also not as good as with Spanish cedar.
The veneer of the interior wood should be untreated.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a traditional kind of guy or maybe I've just grown to associate the smell/flavor of spanish cedar with good cigars and well-made humidors, but I can't imagine NOT having SC in my humi. Especially if I was having THE ONE cabinet humidor built that I expected to pass down to my kids. SC is beautiful, it smells yummy, and you get the humidity-buffering/bug protection as a bonus. 

But hey...to each his own. Considering who is building it, I'm sure it will come out wonderfully.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the input! Spanish cedar it is! Since the cabinet will be built from scratch, I thought I'd double check and see if there were real advantages to go with another wood than SC. 

Looks like not.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

marked said:


> I've heard some people say you can use mahogany, because Spanish cedar is actually a mahogany, not cedar. I looked up the gaboon that they mentioned in the link you posted, and where SC is roughly $9/sq ft, gaboon is $44/sq ft.
> 
> As far as the sap issues they mention, when you kiln dry wood doesn't that take out the sap? Seems like I read that somewhere.


wow had now idea. i love the smell of cedar!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

marked said:


> I've heard some people say you can use mahogany, because Spanish cedar is actually a mahogany, not cedar. I looked up the gaboon that they mentioned in the link you posted, and where SC is roughly $9/sq ft, gaboon is $44/sq ft.
> 
> As far as the sap issues they mention, when you kiln dry wood doesn't that take out the sap? Seems like I read that somewhere.


+1
Spanish Cedar is neither Spanish nor cedar. It is a Cedrela and is part of the same family as mahogany. More accurately, it can be called "Central American cedar."


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I love the smell of spanish cedar i hope im not the only one haha . This is One reason why i like to take my cellos off my cigars! for the flavors can merge with the cedar and age.


----------

